# Singles?



## ionic_sydney (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi there,

I've heard mixed things about being a single man and living in Dubai. I'm 31 years old from Australia and moving to Dubai soon, is it really a dire situation in terms of available women around my age or younger?


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Do you like overly made up, 30 ish women in dresses at least one size too tight, who act 10 years younger then they are ? 

If so the Marina on a Thursday night is your place.


----------



## ionic_sydney (Aug 7, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> Do you like overly made up, 30 ish women in dresses at least one size too tight, who act 10 years younger then they are ?
> 
> If so the Marina on a Thursday night is your place.


Is that really how it is most places?

To be honest I haven't actually accepted my contract with Emirates yet. I'm from Sydney and used to a good night life and also lots of day time/outdoors activities. I'm attracted to Dubai and Emirates because of the low cost travel around Europe and Asia but I'm concerned my day to day standard of living will drop in Dubai in terms of running out of things to do and being surrounded by divorced women/gold diggers etc.

Maybe I should stay in Australia and travel from there, putting up with the high costs..


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Expats as a whole are just different from what you will see at home. If you are looking to find a sweet innocent girl next door then this may be the wrong place as expats are more adventurous and less willing to be tied down.


----------



## ionic_sydney (Aug 7, 2015)

What if I'm just looking for a bit of an adventure but also would be interested in hanging around like-minded people my age who are intelligent and open to new experiences? 

My fear with going over there is finding it's just full of married people, young guys in the early to mid 20s just looking to drink/hookup and 35+ gold diggers and cougars.

Even though I want to travel around while I'm there, I'll still be spending a lot of time in Dubai and hoping to make some friends to potentially travel with as well.

I'm not really looking for someone to marry.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

ionic_sydney said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've heard mixed things about being a single man and living in Dubai. I'm 31 years old from Australia and moving to Dubai soon, is it really a dire situation in terms of available women around my age or younger?


You my friend are in for a treat. That is all I have to say on this subject


----------



## ionic_sydney (Aug 7, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> You my friend are in for a treat. That is all I have to say on this subject


Care to elaborate? I've read a lot of vague information and I'd like to know more before I decide.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

It's a Muslim city firstly and lastly


----------



## Sam Visioneer (Aug 12, 2015)

It is the same everywhere. There is nothing special about being a woman in Dubai except there are mor men than females and foreigners are 10 to 1 ratio.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

ionic_sydney said:


> Care to elaborate? I've read a lot of vague information and I'd like to know more before I decide.


Read between the lines and ignore the naysayers, this place makes Sydney look tame - apart from Kings Cross area - the "Colourful" living isn't quite as in your face here.

And with Emirates you'll be flying high (in more ways than one).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As a 38 year old divorced woman and single mother, I find some of the posts on this thread extremely offensive. Not all divorced women and looking for a rich husband, not all women in their 30s are cougars/gold diggers and/or act like they're in their 20s. It's these exact generalizations that's going to prevent you from experiencing a new life. 

Dubai is not perfect but if you're seeking a new adventure then this is a great place to begin. Working with Emirates, you'll get a whole load of benefits in addition to the heavily discounted tickets. If you feel the need to take a break from this city, most places in Europe and Asia are only a 6 hour flight away. You won't have that advantage living in Sydney but you know that already.

There are also plenty of opportunities to meet like minded people provided you are open to meeting people from different cultures.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

ionic_sydney said:


> Is that really how it is most places?
> 
> To be honest I haven't actually accepted my contract with Emirates yet. I'm from Sydney and used to a good night life and also lots of day time/outdoors activities. I'm attracted to Dubai and Emirates because of the low cost travel around Europe and Asia but I'm concerned my day to day standard of living will drop in Dubai in terms of running out of things to do and being surrounded by divorced women/gold diggers etc.
> 
> Maybe I should stay in Australia and travel from there, putting up with the high costs..


I think your actually percentage of your time in Dubai will be quite short. Almost 24/48 hours here then off to work or maybe be on standby for couple of days and you're off at a moments notice. 

I wouldn't come to Dubai looking for a relationship, especially working for Emirates.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> I think your actually percentage of your time in Dubai will be quite short. Almost 24/48 hours here then off to work or maybe be on standby for couple of days and you're off at a moments notice.
> 
> I wouldn't come to Dubai looking for a relationship, especially working for Emirates.


When did he say he was crew? 

As for the relationship, maybe not, but plenty of friends with benefits (allegedly).


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> When did he say he was crew?


That's how I read his post (traveling to Asia & Europe??), maybe i misinterpreted him. 

Anyway this is a great place to meet new people from different cultures and nationalities. If you got game you'll be knees deep in sand.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

ionic_sydney said:


> Care to elaborate? I've read a lot of vague information and I'd like to know more before I decide.


We actually call the Emirates headquarters or the atrium, the daytime disco. If you still can't read between the lines, I suggest you come see for yourself.



Nursemanit said:


> Do you like overly made up, 30 ish women in dresses at least one size too tight, who act 10 years younger then they are ?
> 
> If so the Marina on a Thursday night is your place.


I love the marina on a thursday night so can you not disrespect the lovely ladies of the marina please?

Ta very much


----------



## ionic_sydney (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah I'm not cabin crew FYI, working in head office..

No offence intended, I don't want to lump all women in their late 30s/40s as 'cougars' or 'gold diggers' at all I'm just personally saying I'm more interested in hanging around people my age. Very happy to meet lots of different cultures, no offence to brits/aussies but I've seen enough of them in Sydney  On that note, are there lots of Europeans, Americans etc when you go out and about? I have in my mind that it's very british skewed..

I've heard about Emirates benefits but not really sure exactly what they are as it's not listed in contract, anyone care to share? Is Emirates seen as a desirable place to work (head office.. technology sector)?

T'challa_Udaku maybe you can PM me as I honestly am not reading between the lines. I'd like to hear more about what you think life is like in Dubai and at Emirates.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

ionic_sydney said:


> Yeah I'm not cabin crew FYI, working in head office..
> 
> No offence intended, I don't want to lump all women in their late 30s/40s as 'cougars' or 'gold diggers' at all I'm just personally saying I'm more interested in hanging around people my age. Very happy to meet lots of different cultures, no offence to brits/aussies but I've seen enough of them in Sydney  On that note, are there lots of Europeans, Americans etc when you go out and about? I have in my mind that it's very british skewed..
> 
> ...


What grade are you at EK?


----------



## ionic_sydney (Aug 7, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> What grade are you at EK?


9 .......


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

ionic_sydney said:


> 9 .......


So you get business flights etc. package including housing of around 30-35k, and you're single.

You'll hate it here, really you will ;-)

You won't find many septics here, but Europeans in general as well as the usual Asian crowd.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Plenty of Indians and Filipinos here too. We make up majority of the expat population.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Plenty of Indians and Filipinos here too. We make up majority of the expat population.


Gotta tick the box!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You'll be fine, it's a big place with lots of people and you'll get to know where you like to go and the places to avoid.. Brits are the most numerous 'western' expat group, but not really difficult to avoid them too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mariot said:


> It's a Muslim city firstly and lastly


Apart from the churches, the alcohol, the pork and the sunbathing on the beaches. 

You have been to Dubai I assume


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I read also you can get stoned to death here for fornication and audlitry, so dont try it buddy.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

crt454 said:


> I read also you can get stoned to death here for fornication and audlitry, so dont try it buddy.


They speak English here though, and not some weird version of badly spelled words they speak in 'murica.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry about that professor twowheelsgood, i didnt know you were here, i thought you were still at your illegal under ground drag show.


----------

